# post box



## woljags (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Chaps i'm not sure but i think i have trouble send pm's from my mailbox as they are not being shown as sent or stored after i pressed the send button,both my private messages to Evan [a4k] and Wojtek [Wurger] are missing,could you check this for me please,

cheers bob


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2012)

Humm.. sounds strange. Please hit the Notifications button at the top of the site. Then choose option Inbox of the menu. Then look at the left top corner of screen. There should be My Messages menu and choose Sent Items. Check if there are both messages. If there aren't them it means you didn't send them. You could mess these three buttons at the bottom of the window for writting of a message text. You might have hit the Delete Message one instead od the Submit Message..


----------



## woljags (Jan 16, 2012)

maybe thats what happened then as the sent messages arn't there but i can't see why i would have made that mistake twice,they were only thank you replys to you and Evan,never mind


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2012)

Bob.. sometimes , you know what happens... I have done it a couple of times as well.

We should start to worry about this if it would happen again.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2012)

Could your mailbox be full? There is a limit on PMs.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2012)

That's true. I have forgotten about that.


----------



## woljags (Jan 18, 2012)

sorry i've not replied,no my mailbox is fine,if it happens again i will let you know,its no big deal this time


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2012)

No problemo..  Anyway cleaning of your PM-box here regularly can help.


----------

